# Hướng dẫn quy trình tự sơn nhà đẹp từ a đến z



## sonecofive (18/5/21)

Sơn nhà đẹp là điều mà trong tất cả chúng ta ai cũng mong muốn. Nhưng để có thể tự tay sơn nhà đẹp như thợ sơn thì không phải ai cũng làm được. Tuy nhiên bạn không phải quá lo lắng về vấn đề này đâu nhé. Ngay sau đây chúng tôi sẽ bật mí cho bạn quy trình tự sơn nhà đẹp hoàn hảo cho người mới  từ con số 0 nhé. Bạn hãy đọc từ từ, chậm rãi để nắm rõ quy trình tự sơn nhà cho mình nhé.

Quy trình mà chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn dưới đây bạn có thể áp dụng cho cả bề mặt ngoại thất và nội thất nhé. Bạn chỉ cần dùng đúng loại sơn cho từng bề mặt và thực hiện theo các bước mà chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn là bạn đã tự sơn nhà đẹp cho mình rồi nhé.

*Bước 1: Làm sạch bề mặt*
Làm sạch bề mặt là công đoạn đầu tiên của quá trình sơn tường và cũng là việc không thể thiếu nếu bạn muốn ngôi nhà của mình thật hoàn hảo và duy trì tuổi thọ cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện. Làm sạch bề mặt ở đây là bạn loại bỏ những vết bẩn dính trên tường, nấm mốc. Hay đơn giản làm sạch bề mặt sơn tường là việc bạn làm phẳng bề mặt tường sau khi trát vữa để quá trình thi công tiếp theo được thuận lợi và dễ dàng hơn.




Làm sạch bề mặt tường cần sơn​Công việc làm sạch bề mặt được thực hiện tốt sẽ giúp cho những quá trình thi công sau thực hiện mang đến hiệu quả cao hơn. Bạn sử dụng giấy nhám hoặc đá mài để mài phẳng bề mặt tường vữa trát. Những khu vực có vết nứt thì bạn cần sử dụng xi măng trắng để làm phẳng tại những khu vực đó nhé.

Bạn làm càng tỉ mỉ thì chất lượng lớp sơn sau hoàn thiện sẽ càng đẹp và chất lượng hơn. Không cần quá nóng vội đâu nhé. Vì mình mới làm nên cứ làm từ từ từng công đoạn thật cẩn thận để có chất lượng cao nhất nha.

*Bước 2: Bả bề mặt tường*
Bả tường là công đoạn tiếp theo bạn cần làm trong quá trình sơn nhà. Bả giúp cho tường được phẳng hơn, lấp đầy những vị trí không phẳng. Ngoài ra khi sử dụng bả bề mặt thì sẽ giúp cho lớp sơn lót và sơn phủ có thể bám chắc vào tường hơn so với tường không dùng bả.






Tiến hành bả bề mặt​Vì bạn mới làm chưa biết căn chỉnh số lượng bả cho nhà mình nên có thể tham khảo tại cửa hàng bạn mua. Khi tiến hành trộn bả thì bản sử dụng tỉ lệ 1:3 tức là 8l nước cho 25kg bột bả.

Để bả không bị vón cục thì bạn nên đổ từ từ bột bả vào nước và trộn đều nhé. Để bột ngấm nước và đồng nhất thì sau khi trộn hãy để bột nghỉ 5 phút sau đó mới thi công nhé. Bạn dùng bay nhựa để phết bột bả lên tường được đều và đẹp hơn. Lưu ý: không nên thi công lớp phủ ( mastic ) dày quá 3mm. Sử dụng ngay sau khi mở bao bì.

*Bước 3: Sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm*
Sơn lót được sử dụng sau lớp bả tường giúp tăng khả năng kháng kiềm đồng thời tăng độ bám dính cho lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Sơn lót được tích hợp khả năng kháng kiềm và kháng nấm mốc cao. Từ đó tăng khả năng chống thấm cho ngôi nhà của bạn.




Sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm​Ngoài ra sơn lót là tác nhân khiến cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện trở nên đều màu và đẹp hơn rất nhiều. Sơn lót có thời gian khô khá nhanh chỉ sau 0,5h. Tuy nhiên để sơn có khả năng thẩm thấu được tốt nhất thì bạn nên để lớp sơn nghỉ 2h và sau đó thi công lớp tiếp theo.

Bạn có thể dùng máy phun sơn, cọ hoặc con lăn để thi công. Tại những mảng tường to thì có thể sử dụng con lăn để thi công được nhanh và đều hơn. Tại khu vực giao nhau giữa các bức tường thì bạn nên dùng chổi quét để có thể thi công được tất cả các ngách trên bức tường.

*Bước 4: Sơn hoàn thiện*
Đây là công đoạn gần như là cuối cùng trong quá trình sơn nhà rồi đấy nhé. Sau khi lớp sơn lót đã sơn được 2h thì bạn có thể yên tâm thi công lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng được rồi nhé. Đây là lớp sơn cuối cùng mang màu sắc mà bạn đã chọn.






Sơn phủ hoàn thiện​Vì bạn đã sử dụng sơn lót rồi; nên công đoạn này thi công khá nhanh, tường phẳng và mịn. Bạn có thể thi công 2 màu cùng trên một bức tường, và để chuẩn xác nhất khi thi công thì bạn nên sử dụng băng dính nhé. Tại vị trí 2 màu giao nhau bạn dùng băng dính để ngăn cách; tránh tình trạng bị lem màu gây mất thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà.

Vì đây là lớp sơn cuối ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng lớp sơn cuối cùng của ngôi nhà. Nên bạn cần thi công hết sức cẩn thận nhé. Hãy lăn từng lớp một đảm bảo lớp trước đã ngấm khi bạn thi công lớp tiếp theo. Trước khi lăn sơn màu thì hãy đánh dấu vị trí màu sơn từng khu vực để tránh thi công nhầm nha.

*Bước 5: Kiểm tra và vệ sinh lại tường sau thi công*
Sau khi thi công xong nhiều gia đình bỏ qua bước này để rút ngắn thời gian thi công; nên bức tường sẽ không được hoàn hảo hoàn toàn. Sau thi công tường không thể tránh khỏi những vết xước do va quệt; hay những khu vực mà bạn chưa lăn đến.






Kiểm tra lại và hoàn thiện quá trình tự sơn nhà​Do đó hãy cẩn thận kiểm tra lại tường sau khi sơn thật cẩn thận và chỉnh sửa các vết sơn bị lỗi. Đừng nóng vội khi sơn nhà nhé. Bạn cẩn thận và tỉ mỉ bao nhiêu thì ngôi nhà sẽ càng đẹp và hoàn thiện bấy nhiêu.

Trên đây là những chia sẻ của chúng tôi về quy trình tự sơn nhà cho bản thân mình nhé. Chúc bạn thành công trong quá trình tự sơn nhà của mình. Có bất kỳ thắc mắc nào cần giải đáp thì hãy liên hệ trực tiếp cho chúng tôi để được giải đáp những thắc mắc nhé.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*
​


----------

